# Neue Koi und ein Problem...



## Lucy79 (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo!

Wie ja einige mitbekommen haben ist mein Lieblingskoi leider tot... nun hab ich heute einen ,,Ersatz" geholt.....

man sieht ihn auf den ersten beiden Fotos....

die beiden letzten Fotos sind von einem Koi, den ich dazu geschenkt bekam, armes Wutzel...  sollte morgen in den Koihimmel gehen, ich hab dann gesagt, dass ichs gerne versuchen würde, also durfte ich ihn so mitnehmen und er musste nicht einsam auf den Tod warten...

man erkennt die 2 ,,Löcher" auf dem Kopf, dort fehlen die SChuppen, es ist aber nicht wund....   alle Flossen sind zerrissen, teilweise blutunterlaufen, aber kein Belag oder Pilz dran...

Gebt mir mal Tipps für die Behandlung, hab z. B. Bactopur hier...  etc...

oder ein Salzbad?

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe!!

LG Susanne


----------



## Lucy79 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

das ist der kranke Koi, er benimmt sich aber ziemlich normal


----------



## Tim E. (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

Hallo Lucy,
ich finde das echt toll das du den armen kleinen mitgenommen hast. Für die Flossen und Wunden würde ich sagen, dass du es mal mit einer Kaliumpermanganat Lösung versuchsts.


----------



## Lucy79 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

Danke, allerdings hab ich gerade DAS nicht da...  wo bekomm ich das her? Apotheke?


----------



## Tim E. (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

Hallo Lucy,
Das weis ich nicht genau....
Kaliumpermanganat ist ja eine Chemikalie (ein Salz), das weiß ich, weil ich ja noch ein Schüler bin, aslo Apotheke eher nicht ( Wäre aber einen Versuch wert danach zu fragen.!).
Ich bekomme das vom Tierarzt, jeder der so ein bisschen Aquaristik macht, hat das bestimmt auch da...
Auserdem ist die Lösung die ich habe gut als desinfektion.


----------



## Lucy79 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

hmmm hab zwar auch Aquarien, aber kein Kaliumpermanganat....  ne Menge anderes Zeug, aber das alles hab ich schon Jahrelang hier stehen, hab keine kranken Fische


----------



## Tim E. (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

Ich denke du hast das ein bisschen falsch verstanden, ich meinte jeden Tierarzt der was mit Aquaristik macht kann dir das verkaufen.
Schön das du keine kranken Fische hast!


----------



## Lucy79 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

da muss ich dann wohl mal forschen gehen...


----------



## Tim E. (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

Ja wahrscheinlich.
Viel Glück dabei und das der Kleine schnell wieder gesund wird und bleib immer optimistisch.


----------



## Lucy79 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

vielleicht hat ja einer ERfahrung mit Bactopur oder was anderem, was ich da hab, denn heute komm ich hier nicht mehr weg....   wär halt schön, wenn ich schon was tun könnte..


----------



## Joerg (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

Susanne,
der sieht schon sehr mitgenommen aus. Es wird einiges an Aufwand kosten und lange dauern bis der wieder gesund ist.
Das KPM bekommst du in der Apotheke, würde ich aber hier nicht verwenden.

Erst mal ein extra Becken und aufsalzen, kann langsam bis 0,7 gesteigert werden.
Dort belüften und täglich Wasserwechsel machen.


----------



## Lucy79 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

er sitzt schon in nem Aquarium ( 112 Liter) mit Filter und Sauerstoffzufuhr....  

also kein Bactopur?   das hätte ich bei nem Aquarienfisch warscheinlich versucht....   Salzbäder oder das Wasser generell aufsalzen?  nach Wasserwechsel den Salzgehalt wieder angleichen??  oder langsam ausschleichen?
wie lange mach die Salzkur?


  Lieben Dank


----------



## Joerg (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

Bactopur würde den Filter erst mal ganz plattmachen.

Den Salzgehalt langsam steigern und beim WW nachdosieren.
Es sollte einige Wochen dauern, bis er wieder fit ist. 
Daher macht der ganze Aufwand für den Händler keinen Sinn.


----------



## Lucy79 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

die Zeit nehm ich mir...    nu muss ich wieder denken * Kopfknirscht*   0,7 % bei 112 Litern...     so ca. 100 Gramm??


----------



## Joerg (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

Es gibt auch Taschenrechner mit % Funktion, da muss man nur eintippen.
Lass den Gehalt aber nur langsam ansteigen. Wenn er gesund ist wieder entsalzen.


----------



## Joerg (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

Du kannst dir die Beiträge von Vera44 mal durchlesen, hat auch ein Problemfall mit viel Liebe wieder gesund gepflegt. 
Als erstes den und dann die ganze Geschichte.


----------



## Lucy79 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

ja, das hatte ich so am Rande mitbekommen, habs aber gerade noch mal gelesen....   mein Koi hat eben ein Bröckelchen gefressen.....  schwimmt auch recht munter rum....    ich salze ihn weiter langsam auf und hoffe....  ich wollte eigentlich nen Kumpel ( __ Goldfisch) dazu setzen, aber ich krieg keinen .. die sind immer zu flott....    muss das morgen noch mal versuchen....  ich denk, alleine fühlt der Koi sich nicht so wohl.. das Einzige was ich immer im Netz hab sind __ Moderlieschen, aber das wird keine passende Gesellschaft sein, oder?


----------



## Olli.P (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

Hi Susanne,

ich bin zwar bissi Spät, aber schaden kann's ja ned:

Wir hatten vor drei/vier Wochen auch einen kleinen Koi der Kurz vor der Schwanzflosse eine nach Außen tretende Wunde hatte, welche sich nun mit der regelmäßigen Gabe von Frementgetreide Flüssig in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst hat. 

Wir werden das Fermentgetreide auch weiterhin zugeben, da sich nun seit 2 Jahren schon "keine" Karpfenpocken mehr auf unseren Lieblingen breit machen!
Und wir hatten da einen Kandidaten der wirklich sehr damit zu kämpfen hatte. Er war bei kühlen Wassertemps übersät mit diesem unschönen Zeug.


Das, nur mal so als alternative zu den ganzen Chemischen Mitteln...........


----------



## Lucy79 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

@ Olli.P


Brottrunk....  hmm.. gute Idee....  werd ich mir morgen holen...  schadet ihm sicher nicht wenn ich ihn damit etwas unterstütze...  sonst hatten wir bisher noch keine Krankheitsfälle wie Pocken oder so ( Gott sei Dank)    nur eben der kleine Kerl hier braucht ne Sonderbehandlung...

LG Susanne


----------



## Joerg (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

Setzt ihm besser keinen __ Goldfisch dazu.
Der wuselt nur rum und er braucht eigentlich Ruhe.


----------



## Frankia (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> Danke, allerdings hab ich gerade DAS nicht da...  wo bekomm ich das her? Apotheke?



ja......... KPM bekommst du in der Apotheke,
Du mußte nur den Grund deines Anliegens angeben!

Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das Deinem Koi hilft, wenn, nur ein Kurzbad mit 1 g / 10 Liter Wasser, aber nur genau 5 Min
(lt. Anweisung Buch: "Gesunde Koi")
Die Flossenfetzen könntest du danach mit Propolis einstreichen.


----------



## Moonlight (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

Ich hätte da noch etwas was man einsetzen könnte. das killt alle __ parasiten, bakterien, ja sogar khv viren (allerdings nicht im fisch). . . aber das verrate ich nur per pn. das ist zu heikel als das ungeübte wahllos mit rumhantieren. es verflüchtigt sich nach 2-4stunden und wirkt sofort. nach dem einsatz können sofort die verletzungen versorgt werden. es gibt keine resistenzen, wirkung 100%. allerdings muß man den wasserinhalt genau kennen. 1tropfen zu viel, 100% tod. meinen kois hat es vor 2 (oder sinds schon 3) jahren das leben gerettet, nachdem ich 7 fische verloren hatte und selbst der koidoc nicht mehr weiter wußte.


----------



## Lucy79 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

sodele... heut morgen schwimmt er noch    das Futter ist nur bedingt interessant....


----------



## Lucy79 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

*freufreufreu*   hab eben mal ne Weile bei meinem Patienten gesessen.....  er hat 2 Plastikpflanzen drin, damits nicht ganz soo kahl ist, echte trau ich mich wegen dem Salz nicht....  die mögen das vermutlich nicht wirklich gerne.......   und so 2 -3 Handvoll Sand und Aquarienkies....   nun hat er eben tasächlich gegründelt und die abgesunkenen Futterstücke verputzt!!!


----------



## ina1912 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

Hi Lucy!

Glückwunsch! Und Respekt für Deine bewundernswerte Fürsorglichkeit
Ich drück die Daumen, dass er bald rund und gesund ist und in voller Schönheit erstrahlt!
LG Ina


----------



## Christine (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

Hi Lucy,

so wie Du Dich darein hängst, kann der Kleine nur Fortschritte machen.


----------



## Lucy79 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

Dank, Ihr seid echt lieb!    ich gebe regelmässig den Stand der Dinge durch


----------



## Lucy79 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

sodele... heute gehts im ganz gut, ich finde, er ist etwas munterer....  scheint also das Salz ganz gut zu vertragen....   fressen ist so lala.. mal ein Bröckelchen...


----------



## Joerg (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

Mach den Sand und Kies besser wieder raus.
Es ist gut gemeint und ich hab das früher auch gemacht, damit sie sich wohler fühlen.

In dem Kies sammelt sich Gammel, das übrige Futter kannst du dann auch weniger gut rausholen.
Das Becken erstmal so steril wie möglich. Wenn es ihm besser geht kannst du ihn ja noch verwöhnen.


----------



## Lucy79 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

..das ist soooo wenig, das kann ich mit dem Mulmsauger einfach sauber halten....


----------



## ina1912 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

und wie gehts ihm heute morgen?

LG Ina


----------



## Lucy79 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

.....bisher unverändert gut / schlecht... er zieht so seine Kreise.. werd gleich Wasserwechsel machen... fressen ist so lala... zumindest sind die  Wunden bisher nicht infiziert


----------



## ina1912 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

na das hört sich doch aber schon nach leichter Besserung an.... Durchhalten!

LG Ina


----------



## Lucy79 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

..die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

neuer Stand der Dinge.....  er ,,liegt" viel auf dem Grund......   schlechtes Zeichen??   hab gestern 1/4 Wasserwechsel gemacht und den Salzgehalt nicht mehr angepasst...   er schwimmt auch noch, frisst etwas
soll ich evtl. doch nen Kumpel mit einsetzen??  um ihn etwas zu motivieren?#


----------



## S.Reiner (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

soll ich evtl. doch nen Kumpel mit einsetzen?? um ihn etwas zu motivieren
Hallo 
Mach das nicht sonst wird der doch auch noch vieleicht Krank.
wieviel Wasser ist im Becken 
Ich habe 500 Liter und schüte zur stabelisierung immer eine Kaffeetasse Brottrunk dabei gut michen 
wenn du schon seit Tagen es mit Salz probierst lass es weg falls keine sichtbare besserung da ist.
Gruss R.


----------



## Doc (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

Würde das Salz auch weglassen und es mal mit Tetra Pond MediFin versuchen ... oder was meinen die anderen? Das hilft eigentlich sehr gut bei solchen Problemen?


----------



## Moonlight (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

Ich würde nichts rein kippen.

Allerdings würde ich das Futter mit Lachsöl anreichern, nicht das der arme Kerl gar keine Kraft mehr hat sich selbst zu heilen. Könnte auch daran liegen, das er sich ablegt ... 

Mandy


----------



## Mark2111 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

Hi Lucy

Das mit den Flossen hatte einer unserer Schleierschwänze auch. Hab den 3 Tage lang im Antibiotika-Bad. Dann wars weg. Sieht aus wie Flossenfäule. (was man am Bild erkennt) Bitte um Aufklärung falls es nicht so ist.

LG mark


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

erst mal Danke für Eure Anteilnahme..

das Salz schleiche ich ja gerade aus.....   Lachsöl?  müsste ich mal gucken, wie ich das rein kriege, denn er frisst das Futter nur, wenns aufgeweicht auf den Boden sinkt.... und auch dann nur sehr wenig...

ich hab ja noch das Zeug gegen Flossenfäule....     man ist ja immer so hin und hergerissen, was das Beste ist....


@ Mark
  der ist wohl in der Massenhälterung gefleddert worden...


----------



## Moonlight (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

Nimm einfach etwas Futter und gebe einige Tropfen von dem Lachsöl darüber, ordentlich schütteln und einziehen lassen.
Wenn Du es im Kühlschrank lagerst, kannste auch paar Portionen mehr machen.

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

ok, dann hol ich das nachher mal...
hatte schon überlegt ihm etwas Pflanzenöl per Spritze ( natürlich ohne NAdel ) einzugeben


----------



## Moonlight (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

Nimm lieber Lachsöl, das ist direkt für Tiere und wesentlich besser ...

Kannst auch noch einige Vitamintropfen (aus der Apotheke, ohne Zucker/Süßstoffe) dazugeben ... ist gut fürs Immunsystem.

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

Vitamintropfen hab ich schon von meinen Karnickels, ist ne gute Idee, da wird er nachher Zwangsernährt   der wird scih schön bedanken wenn das so komisch schmeckt


----------



## Moonlight (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

Also meine sind ganz verrückt danach ... scheint also zu schmecken 

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

dann hoff ich mal, dass das alles klappt.. ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden


----------



## Lucy79 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

heute unverändert gut/ schlecht.....


----------



## Lucy79 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

jaaaa... er lebt noch, er lebt noch, er lebt noch....
jaaaa  er lebt noch, er lebt noch stirbt nicht


----------



## Lucy79 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

also unser Patient frisst wie bekloppt MüLas, Artemia etc....  Pellets auch mal....  ist zu 50% munter und schwimmt rum, 50% liegt er aber auf dem Grund ( schwimmen wird vermutlich mit den abgefressenen Flossen sehr anstrengend sein)
seht aber so generell nicht schlecht aus, hab allerdings ein Bad mit Bactupur gemacht, weil an einer Flosse sich ne Entzündung zeigte... ist aber schon wieder gut


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

Hallo 
hier mal Lesen könnte ja helfen
http://www.japankoi-wild.de/Koikrankheiten.html
Gruss R.


----------



## Lucy79 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Neue Koi und ein Problem...*

Hallo Reiner

interessante Seite...  hilft mir aber nicht


----------

